# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van Zuijdam (Capelle aan den IJssel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van Zuijdam

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Rozenburcht, Capelle aan den IJssel

Adres: Nieuwe Laan 8, Capelle aan den IJssel

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkrozenburcht.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van Zuijdam*

----------

